# Can't find quality food that my dog will like!



## dlr1986 (May 11, 2013)

Hello, I am new to the forums and need some advise. I have a 3 year old Husky that I got from a rescue about 4 months ago. When it came to deciding on what food to feed him, of course I got him Ol Roy cause its cheap. I know......bad choice. But he would barely touch the stuff anyways. So I began to search for top quality food and narrowed down to Taste of the wild (prairie). I got the same results, barely would touch it. Then I started to notice my Husky getting depressed. So I just decided that I would just see what he would do if I gave him some Kibbles and Bits that I had for my indoor Chihuahua. He loves the stuff.....he dug into it like he was starving (which he was). But I know this is not the best food for him. So I wanted to find something else for him that I could get quick. So I found Rachel Rays No grain food. He won't touch it either. So I broke down and spent the most I ever spent hoping this would solve our problem and I bought Blue Buffalo Wilderness. He still won't touch it. Now what should I do?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Kibbles and bits is coated with something to make a dog eat it (don't remember what they coat it with though)..

Ive heard royal canin makes a food dogs can't resist (though I'm not sure what version, nor do I have any experience with the brand). But the biggest player in this game is you. Decide what food you will feed and stick with it. Not sure how many times a day you feed him but set out his bowl, give him 15mins, if he doesn't eat put it up for the next meal time. Repeat. Most dogs will not starve themselves. You've taught him that if he doesn't like something you'll change the offering. Also I would recommend floating the kibble in water, much better for the kidneys!

Why are you only looking to put the husky on better food? Why not all the dogs?


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

kibbles and bits is like eating froot loops. not good.

what was the rescue feeding when you got him?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Grocery store food is sugar and fat laden, just like human junk food. That's why dogs love it. Garbage... Tough love is what's needed - your dog is waiting to see what's next on the menu! Wet the food to increase its aroma, set it down for 15 minutes. If not eaten, take it up and try again at the next meal. Divide up your dog's ration into two feedings, so that he has two opportunities to eat each day. The Wilderness is a good food, as is Orijen, Fromm, Acana, Nutrisource, TOTW, etc. Pick one and stick with it. I've had two different picky eaters in my life, and each one finally cracked after 3-4 days. BTW, NO TREATS whatsoever during this hunger strike time.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I have never had a dog and I foster often turn his nose up to Acana kibble. Kibble n Bit's is bad, very bad.


----------



## dlr1986 (May 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I will try this technique. And the only reason why the Chihuahua has kibbles and bits is because we already bought it for him before I began to learn about better quality foods.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Go to the Dog Food Advisor Best Grain Free Dog Foods link below. Contact companies by telephone or Contact Us links on their web sites. Request samples. Some small, local boutique pet stores may also have samples available. Petsmart and Petco may have samples available when manufacturing reps are available. The reps are there to sell the food. Get the samples, do not buy until it has been fed to your dog. Upgrade the food for all of your dogs. You may need to go to a mid-grade food. Feed it for a few months. Then, transition to a 5 star food to get the dog used to the taste. The ideal situation is to rotate proteins and brands to get nutrients from one brand that may be missing in another. No treats or table food until the dog is eating consistently.

Best Dry Grain Free Dog Foods


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

lauren43 said:


> *Kibbles and bits is coated with something to make a dog eat it* (don't remember what they coat it with though)..


It has corn syrup, a sweetener. Think Karo syrup which is used to make pecan pies. 

Ingredients: corn, soybean meal, beef and bone meal, ground wheat flour, animal fat (BHA used as preservative), *corn syrup*, wheat middlings, water sufficient for processing, animal digest (source of chicken flavor), propylene glycol, salt, hydrochloric acid, potassium chloride, caramel color, sorbic acid (used as a preservative), sodium carbonate, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), choline chloride, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, vitamin A supplement, niacin supplement, D-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), calcium sulfate, titanium dioxide, yellow 5, yellow 6, red 40, BHA (used as a preservative), dl methionine


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Pick a kibble. Put it down for 15 mins. Doesnt eat it? Put it away for next meal and repeat.

I suggest Taste of the Wild, Blue Wilderness, Wellness Core, Acani or Organi. I think I may have spelt the last two wrong.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, I'm a bad person to ask on this because of recent events.

I'd probably get him to the Vet for a look(bloodwork, xray, ultrasound). But thats just me. At 3 yrs old, its probably nothing catastrophic but as I said, I'm not the best to ask on this one.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Fromm, Acana, NutriSource, Holistic Select, Wellness, Dr. Tim; Annamaet; etc. - there are many decent ones to try.

As already mentioned offer food twice a day and leave out for 15-20 min. each time. Pouring about 1/2 cup or so of slightly warm water over the kibble will help to release the aromas which entices some picky eaters.

Sometimes a seafood based kibble will attract a dog more than others because it's a very distinctive aroma. Hope you find something that works for him.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

go to any holistic pet boutique, and explain your situation, most have a bunch of various samples they'll be happy to share with you for free.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

switch untill you find something he likes.


----------



## spliff (May 13, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> switch untill you find something he likes.


That would create a very picky dog.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree. Switching all these kibbles for something the dog likes is going to make a very difficult dog to feed.


----------

